# la alma



## headandfoot

Estoy confundida. He aprendido que las palabras que terminan en " -ma" son masculinas, pero 'la alma' es feminina. ¿Hay una explicación? 

Gracias.

_________________________

 Me corrijan, por favor.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

There are always exceptions. Most words that end in "a" are feminine. However, there are some that are masculine like: el dia, el agua.


----------



## Pilarcita

Alma, aunque es femenino, de hecho las palabras que terminan en -a son de género femenino, no masculino, pero alma lleva artículo el, masculino por regla, las palabras femeninas que empiezan con a, ha, llevan este artículo.


----------



## COLsass

el alma limpia : las almas limpias.

el agua sucia : las aguas sucias.


----------



## Bilma

headandfoot said:
			
		

> Estoy confundida. He aprendido que las palabras que terminan en " -ma" son masculinas, pero 'la alma' es feminina. ¿Hay una explicación?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Me corrijan, por favor.


 

Es una más de las excepciones a la regla.


----------



## Maruja14

No entiendo eso de que las palabras terminadas en -ma son masculinas, yo creo que, en general son femeninas:

la cama
la rama

Alma es femenina también, pero se dice:

el alma (porque empieza con a fuerte y, en este caso, nunca se pone 'la' delante)

sin embargo, si dices tengo el alma encogida (porque es femenino)


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Ah, no sabia esa regla. Entonces "alma" aunque tiene el articulo "el" es femenina? Cual serian otros ejemplos? 

Gracias Pilarcita


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Entonces se diria "el agua fria" y no "el agua frio" verdad?


----------



## Maruja14

Me parece que tienes una pequeña confisión:

Las palabras femeninas suelen terminar en 'a' y llevan el artículo 'la'.
El masculino suele terminar en 'o' y lleva el artículo 'el'.


----------



## COLsass

Pablo de los EU said:
			
		

> Entonces se diria "el agua fria" y no "el agua frio" verdad?


 
Yes, see my example above.

el aguila poderosA
el hacha finA
el problema seriO
el dia largO
el drama escritO por...


----------



## headandfoot

Cuando una palabra es masculina, ¿se cambia a feminina cuando es plural?


el alma-las almas
el agua-las aguas


----------



## headandfoot

COLsass said:
			
		

> Yes, see my example above.
> 
> el aguila poderosA
> el hacha finA
> el problema seriO
> el dia largO
> el drama escritO por...




Entonces, depende de la palabra. Se necesita memorizar las excepciones.


----------



## COLsass

headandfoot said:
			
		

> Cuando una palabra es masculina, ¿se cambia a feminina cuando es plural?
> 
> 
> el alma-las almas
> el agua-las aguas


 
No, you aren't getting it. It's ALWAYS femenine. Purely for reasons of sound it takes "el/un". What happens is that with the "s" in between there is no need for it to use "los"--you must think of it as always femenine because this way you'll know which adjective ending to you. Above you'll noticed I made a list of some words and added adjectives after with the final letter capitalized to emphasize whether it is actually masculine or femenine in nature.

Suerte.

EDIT: just saw your second comment.  Yes, memorize.  Though, not that helpful they say that the greek and latin roots are the reason those words that end in "a" are masculine (problema/drama).


----------



## Maruja14

Son femeninas:

el alma
la almeja
la almendra
la almohada
el águila
la alpargata

Te pongo en rojo la vocal ácentuada (donde se pone el acento), en las palabras femeninas que comienzan por 'a' tienes que cambiar el artículo 'la' por 'él' cuando la primera 'a' es la que lleva el acento.

EDITO: La palabra, no cambia de femenino a masculino, sigue siendo femenina siempre.

Lo mismo que tienes que cambiar 'la' por 'el', debes cambiar:

esta por este
aquella por aquel

etc.


----------



## ForeverLearning

headandfoot said:
			
		

> Cuando una palabra es masculina, ¿se cambia a feminina cuando es plural?
> 
> 
> el alma-las almas
> el agua-las aguas


No.  Solo es una pequeña clase de palabras que _son femeninas_ pero usan el artículo masculino _ en singular_


EDIT:  Y se le ayuda a alguien, son específicamente las palabras que terminan en -ma que son de origen griego que son masculinas.


----------



## headandfoot

Gracias a todos. Me ayuden mucho.


----------



## samikahan

Let's not forget:
Los hombres son *el* proble*ma* y las mujeres *la* solution


----------



## headandfoot

samikahan said:
			
		

> Let's not forget:
> Los hombres son *el* proble*ma* y las mujeres *la* solution



 jaja, gracias.


----------



## Morgancin

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Son femeninas:
> 
> el alma
> la almeja
> la almendra
> la almohada
> el águila
> la alpargata
> 
> Te pongo en rojo la vocal ácentuada (donde se pone el acento), en las palabras femeninas que comienzan por 'a' tienes que cambiar el artículo 'la' por 'él' cuando la primera 'a' es la que lleva el acento.
> 
> EDITO: La palabra, no cambia de femenino a masculino, sigue siendo femenina siempre.
> 
> Lo mismo que tienes que cambiar 'la' por 'el', debes cambiar:
> 
> esta por este
> aquella por aquel
> 
> etc.


Perdona Maruja pero el demostrativo va en femenino, es decir esta agua, esta alma, esa águila.
Saludos.


----------



## Morgancin

La forma aparentemente masculina del artículo definido femenino EL y del indefinido UN, cuando acompañan a nombres femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, provoca, por contagio, que se cometa a menudo la incorrección de utilizar las formas masculinas de los demostrativos ESTE, ESE, AQUEL delante de este tipo de nombres: _este agua, ese hacha, aquel águila._ Debe decirse: _esta agua, esa hacha, aquella águila._ El contagio se extiende, en el habla descuidada, a otro tipo de determinantes, como TODO, MUCHO, POCO, OTRO, MISMO, etc. Son incorrectas, pues, frases como "Echa todo el agua en el barreño" (por "Echa toda el agua en el barreño"), "Tengo mucho hambre" (por "Tengo mucha hambre"), "Queda poco agua en el pozo" (por "Queda poca agua en el pozo"), "Utilizaron un mismo arma para los dos crímenes" (por "Utilizaron una misma arma para los dos crímenes), etc. 
  Recibid un cordial saludo.

Esto está sacado de un post anterior y una respuesta que me dio la RAE http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=91350&highlight=esta+%E1rea


----------



## Brazilian dude

Creo que Headfoot se refería a las palabras de origen griego: el teorema, el problema, el fonema, el morfema, etc.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Maruja14

Morgancin said:
			
		

> Perdona Maruja pero el demostrativo va en femenino, es decir esta agua, esta alma, esa águila.
> Saludos.


 
Sí, tienes toda la razón del mundo. Lamento mi error. Gracias por la corrección, espero no haber liado a nadie más con mi fallo.


----------



## Jellby

Esa regla de que las palabras que terminan en "-ma" son masculinas me temo que no sirve de mucho. Sí hay algunas palabras, principalmente de origen griego, que terminan en "-ma" y son masculinas: "problema", "tema", "teorema", "cisma", "edema", "lema", "coma" (eng. coma)... pero obviamente otras son femeninas: "crisma", "calma", "alma", "toma", "llama", "coma" (eng. comma)... También hay otras palabras masculinas que terminan en "-a" pero no en "-ma": "mapa", "cometa" (comet), "impala"...


----------



## Ceci_Isa

Hola:

El problema que se produce con el artículo que antecede a los sustantivos femeninos singulares que comienzan con "a" y se acentúan en la primera sílaba se llama cacofonía.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Vení hoy, algo tarde, a este hilo para clarificar una duda - yo también aprendí que estas palabras sí son masculinas, pero mis amigos (fuera del foro, por supuesto  ) los escriben como femeninas.  Hasta este minuto, iba pensando por un rato que fuera mi falta.

Es el uso corecto algo que se ve solamente en casos de mucha educación formal, o en regiones especificas?


----------



## Eithan

Simplemente se pone el artículo "el" porque el artículo "la" + una palabra que empieza por la letra "a" forma cacofonía, pero de todas maneras la palabra sigue siendo femenina. Ejemplos:
El agua
El alma
El águila
El aula

Son todas femeninas pero usan el artículo "el"
Espero explicarme con claridad.


----------



## Iliana

Chaska Ñawi said:


> Vení hoy, algo tarde, a este hilo para clarificar una duda - yo también aprendí que estas palabras sí son masculinas, pero mis amigos (fuera del foro, por supuesto  ) los escriben como femeninas.  Hasta este minuto, iba pensando por un rato que fuera mi falta.
> 
> Es el uso corecto algo que se ve solamente en casos de mucha educación formal, o en regiones especificas?



Es un error común de falta de educación formal. Aquí en EU también hay muchos latinos cuyo español es horroroso.


----------



## Aoyama

*Alma* is feminine ...
*El que aprende una nueva lengua adquiere una nueva alma*
(Juan Ramon Jimenez)


----------



## former_chomsky_advocate

Basicamente, las palabras de uso "de alto nivel intelectual" son las -ama -ema que son masculinas.  Las de uso cotidiano, crema, cama, toma, calma, que no provienen del griego, son femeninas.


----------

